# Kernel 2.6.24 upgrade anomoly

## Old School

I just upgraded to 2.6.24-gentoo-r3, and everything seems fine except the boot process. When the uvesafb driver kicks in at the beginning of the boot, I get a blank screen. The system is booting but there is nothing on the screen and my monitor displays: "out of range." When X starts up, KDM starts and everything works okay. But if I press ctrl-alt F1 there is nothing there. No login, no nothing. Pressing ctrl-alt F7 brings me back to X with no problem.

I copied my old config (2.6.23-r8 ) and then used make menuconfig, and nothing seemed out of place. Am I missing some change with the uvesafb driver, or grub.conf?

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r3

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hdb3 video=uvesafb:1600x1200-32@65,mtrr:3,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

----------

## potatoface

everytime you copy your old config file to the new kernel directory you should do a

```
make oldconfig
```

it shows you the changes between the 2 kernels

hope it helps you with your problem   :Rolling Eyes: 

regards,

potatoface

----------

## devsk

 *old school wrote:*   

> I just upgraded to 2.6.24-gentoo-r3, and everything seems fine except the boot process. When the uvesafb driver kicks in at the beginning of the boot, I get a blank screen. The system is booting but there is nothing on the screen and my monitor displays: "out of range." When X starts up, KDM starts and everything works okay. But if I press ctrl-alt F1 there is nothing there. No login, no nothing. Pressing ctrl-alt F7 brings me back to X with no problem.
> 
> I copied my old config (2.6.23-r8 ) and then used make menuconfig, and nothing seemed out of place. Am I missing some change with the uvesafb driver, or grub.conf?
> 
> ```
> ...

 did you have fbcondecor in kernel before? There are options that need to be enabled in the kernel:

```
CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

```

maybe you should remove quiet and add splash=verbose and see what it shows. if you are currently inside X, you can also print output of:

```
# cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

```

----------

## Old School

 *devsk wrote:*   

> did you have fbcondecor in kernel before? There are options that need to be enabled in the kernel:

 

Yes all that was/is set.

 *Quote:*   

> maybe you should remove quiet and add splash=verbose and see what it shows.

 I tried that and there was no difference. I will try some things later when I have some time. In the mean time my older kernel is working just fine.   :Wink: 

----------

## devsk

 *old school wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*   did you have fbcondecor in kernel before? There are options that need to be enabled in the kernel: 
> 
> Yes all that was/is set.
> 
>  *Quote:*   maybe you should remove quiet and add splash=verbose and see what it shows. I tried that and there was no difference. I will try some things later when I have some time. In the mean time my older kernel is working just fine.  

 output of

```
 # cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes 
```

????

I think your mode specified on grub line may be wrong.

----------

